# New 05 23RS



## Randy-n-Bonnie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello to all from KY. Hope everyone is well and ready for winter. We have had our new 23rs home for a couple of weeks and we really are looking forward to using it this spring. We left it outside for a few days before putting it in the barn for the winter and during that time it rained. We found our new 23rs has a bad leak around the TV antenna. Our dealer is over 70 miles away so I am going to try to fix this myself. What would you folks suggest we use to patch the leak? Thanks to all, happy camping and good luck!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!

Check to make sure the rubber boot where the antennae cable goes into the base of the antennae is seated properly. They tend to work loose and can leak. If you put some silicone on the fitting, it will hold it in place. Also check to make sure the roof sealant is sound around the base where it is mounted to the roof. The rubber roof sealant can be found at your dealer or Camping world. It comes in a tube that goes in a caulking gun, the brand I use is Dicor. I clean up the areas I'm going to put new sealant on with naphtha, which is a fast mineral spirits. It cleans up the dirt and grime and evaporates quickly. Use it sparingly though, just dampen the rag and use that. Using solvents on the roof can damage the rubber, but the naptha is a pretty mild solvent, and using it sparingly, I haven't had any problems.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!









Our antenna has leaked, and been fixed twice. Not sure how they sealed it, but it worked. Hope it holds for the winter!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Though you can probably fix it yourself, you won't necessarily get the warranty support you need. I would first contact your dealer to see if they can work with Keystone to have a local dealer fix it for you. If another dealer in your area sells Keystone campers they can probably help you. Having the leak documented and done by an authorized center protects you. I personally would hold off on doing a repair myself until the warranty runs out.

If you fix it yourself you'll want to try to track down where the leak is. Finding if its a crack or a bad spot in the sealer can take a while. Using an appropriate RV roof sealer like you can find at Camping World should be fine, but check with your dealer to make sure you don't void your warranty by doing your own work or using the wrong sealer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I kinda agree with Y-Guy on that one. I too live about 85 miles from my dealer, but would not hesitate to bring the unit to him for some work. My philosphy, if they are willing to pay for it, why should I. That way, if the first attempt doesn't stop the leak, you have it documented (make sure the problem, as well as the fix are in writing!), and can establish a history. If a year down the road, after the warranty expires, you discover some water damage in the roof/ceiling area that is a direct result of this leak, you have documented paper trail. This has come in handy for a few of our members, and has resulted in Keystone covering some repairs outside of the warranty.

Just my $.02

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! What part of Ky. are you from? 
I'm from the Bowling Green area, but now live in Indiana. 
But still will always bleed BLUE! Can't wait for Basketball season to start!!!









Have a great day! sunny

P.S. If your for the "red & black" team, that's okay too! 
I'll root for them except twice a year.....


----------



## Randy-n-Bonnie (Oct 25, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum! What part of Ky. are you from?
> I'm from the Bowling Green area, but now live in Indiana.
> But still will always bleed BLUE! Can't wait for Basketball season to start!!!
> 
> ...


----------

